# Prop / tren a / mast cycle suggestion



## XELFLEC (Feb 9, 2014)

32yo
210lb
14% I'm bulking right now

1st cycle test e 500 12week
2nd test E 500 tren e 250 10/8weeks
3rd test cyp 600/ npp 600 /dbol 14-12weeks

I have some gear that I need to plan a summer cut cycle out with. I'm going to call it a cut cycle but most likely eat cleaner and higher fats, -300 carbs, 300+ protein, 3500-4000 calories. Until I'm huge I never want to do a single digit cut, I just want to trim up a-little from this bulk. 

I initially thought I would do 100 of each Eod but I'm on the fence still and I could use some help. 

I was thinking to do a low test and taper up to a higher tren cycle something like this

Cycle 
1-10 50-75 Test p
1-2 50 tren eod
2-3 75 tren eod
3-8 100 tren eod
1-8 100 mast eod
1-4 60mg dbol 

1-8 caber .25/2
1-8 aromasin 12.5ed
1-8 hcg 500/2
1-8 cialis 8mg ed

Cycle support, NAC, liv52,


----------



## sardis (Feb 9, 2014)

Why not stick to one dose on the tren instead of tapering it up? Assuming it's tren a if you get any undesirable side effects you could drop it and be back to normal in no time. Not sure on the masteron dose. Also do you have pct planned or are you on trt?


----------



## XELFLEC (Feb 9, 2014)

Well no reason really, just playing it safe since I never tried tren A before. 
Pct is the usual goodies, I have bottles of Clomid,Nolva, and torem.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks like someone did their homework....

Good job man

But the cialis.... Your poor pepe don't work?


----------



## XELFLEC (Feb 9, 2014)

They say it does other stuff beside pepe working  
So I use those reasons to justify using it.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 9, 2014)

Try to find a tri blend....A little easier


----------



## sardis (Feb 9, 2014)

I would stay away from a blend, especially if it's his first time using any of the products. Using them separate gives you the freedom to increase/decrease doses or to drop one product completely if he has trouble.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks good to me.. nice mild dosage for first timer.. enjoy it..


----------



## Seeker (Feb 9, 2014)

This is his 4th cycle. From the looks of his 1st three cycles he's experienced test, tren, and dbol. I like the Idea of a tri blend. Less oil to deal with. Yes, you can't adjust the dosages but less oil sounds better to me.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 9, 2014)

sardis said:


> I would stay away from a blend, especially if it's his first time using any of the products. Using them separate gives you the freedom to increase/decrease doses or to drop one product completely if he has trouble.



You are right bro...I should put more thought into it next time..

Thanks for teaching me


----------



## XELFLEC (Feb 9, 2014)

```

```
I already have everything in separate vials. 
My tren dose is my main concern.
And wondering how effective the mast will be at that dose?


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 9, 2014)

Ur pretty lean now so this run as long as ur diet is good will really shred harden u up.. mast is awesome with any compounds.. helps in the ai department also..


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 9, 2014)

XELFLEC said:


> They say it does other stuff beside pepe working
> So I use those reasons to justify using it.



Did not know this


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2014)

cialis is good for blood pressure as well as a rock hard cock


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't complicate with planning to taper up. I'd say run it at 100mg to 150mg per compound EOD and you will see great results.  You seem like a smart fella so I assume your PCT is in order but lay it out anyway.

Smart move on the cialis. I do that when I run drol or tren for BP.  Good pumps from it too 

If you aren't experience intolerable sides from the tren, then bump to 200mg EOD.  Probably won't want to go much higher than that for this cycle though. 

Also add to your stack:
Sleeping pills
Prilosec


----------



## XELFLEC (Feb 10, 2014)

Well my second cycle , waited 3weeks to let the tren E and Test E to clear out,I ran an hcg blast at the end, 500 Ed for 10 days, then
Ran Clomid 100/50/50/50 Nolva 40/40/20/20. Took about 6 weeks to feel good again, but that tren was a harsh cycle and I got blood work about 12 weeks after cycle and this is the results


----------



## XELFLEC (Feb 10, 2014)

So I debated what to do as I had planned on running a cycle shortly after getting those bloods done if all came back good. 
I'm assuming pct failed. But everything was looking much better than when I was on that cycle. 
Here my results from tren and Npp cycle compared around week 8.


----------



## XELFLEC (Feb 10, 2014)

Honestly my history of commitment when i do things is usually long term, and I try not to do stuff half ass. I'm 100% commited to getting big and doing a show after I have some real muscle under my belt. 
I've only been liftin serious in a gym for about 30 months, I've tracked meals, I've tracked work outs, I take measurements, research non stop, made alot of mistakes (pulling the trigger on my first cycle was one of them)
I'm constantly learning, taking advice and trying to be better than I was last week.

I've come a long way from 170lbs to sitting at 221 this morning on the last week of my 3rd cycle. 
So if I'm going to get huge, I'm going all in the safest route possible and constantly watching my blood panels, but I'll defiantly be cruising and blasting, as I'm pretty sure Ihad Low T prior to starting the cycles and deffinatly had low T after my last cycle.

I'll know with in the next 4 weeks what I'm going to do. I may give pct one more chance as I have a source I'm 100% confident in for my pct stuff. If not ill start my trt experiment and try to lock 
Down some consistent numbers.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 10, 2014)

XELFLEC said:


> Well no reason really, just playing it safe since I never tried tren A before.
> Pct is the usual goodies, I have bottles of Clomid,Nolva, and torem.



I always ramp up Tren A bro!

I can start as low as 300mg then jump up to about 700mg. I do this to watch how many body reacts to feeling toxic.


----------



## XELFLEC (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't complicate with planning to taper up. 
Your prolly right. Just overly cautious after last experience with tren. 

I'd say run it at 100mg to 150mg per compound EOD and you will see great results.  
Test Prop .75 /260 week
Tren 100/350 week
Mast 100/350 week

You seem like a smart fella so I assume your PCT is in order but lay it out anyway.
Kinda long drawn out answer above. Since this cycle was light and easier on my body, I was thinking of trying a torem only pct if I pct. 

Smart move on the cialis. I do that when I run drol or tren for BP.  Good pumps from it too 
Lower Blood Pressure 
Increase N.O 
Reduce inflammation of the prostate

If you aren't experience intolerable sides from the tren, then bump to 200mg EOD.  Probably won't want to go much higher than that for this cycle though. 

I'm going to ease my way up the tren ladder. 
250/350/450 etc as I cycle in the future. I respect this drug. 

Also add to your stack:
Sleeping pills/Prilosec
I pretty much take pm's now, but what knocks me out is I get home from the gym eat a huge meal, and pass out.


----------



## XELFLEC (Feb 10, 2014)

To hard to do on my phone so i fixed it.



PillarofBalance said:


> Don't complicate with planning to taper up.


Your prolly right. Just overly cautious after last experience with tren. 



PillarofBalance said:


> I'd say run it at 100mg to 150mg per compound EOD and you will see great results.


Test Prop .75 /260 week
Tren 100/350 week
Mast 100/350 week



PillarofBalance said:


> You seem like a smart fella so I assume your PCT is in order but lay it out anyway.


Kinda long drawn out answer above. Since this cycle was light and easier on my body, I was thinking of trying a torem only pct if I pct. 



PillarofBalance said:


> Smart move on the cialis. I do that when I run drol or tren for BP.  Good pumps from it too


Lower Blood Pressure 
Increase N.O 
Reduce inflammation of the prostate



PillarofBalance said:


> If you aren't experience intolerable sides from the tren, then bump to 200mg EOD.  Probably won't want to go much higher than that for this cycle though.



I'm going to ease my way up the tren ladder. 
250/350/450 etc as I cycle in the future. I respect this drug. 



PillarofBalance said:


> Also add to your stack:
> Sleeping pills/Prilosec


I pretty much take pm's now, but what knocks me out is I get home from the gym eat a huge meal, and pass out.[/QUOTE]


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks good stay with one dose no tappering


----------

